# In need of prayer......



## Best Friends r Rabbits (Jul 31, 2020)

I am new to this group, as of right now. A friend told me about it this morning. She said I may find understanding and comfort here. Today my Jersey Wooly , Blueberry, passed away. I found him this morning. He was older, not sure how old. He seemed fine. Still had been eating. But his hop had slowed down some over the months. He spent his days with me while I worked from home, sometimes sitting on my lap, and even while we watched tv together at night. Now it is so lonely without my little friend. The truest friends I have ever had, has always been my pets, my family. I wish I had been with him when he passed. Some say we want see them again, but I sure hope I do.


----------



## zuppa (Jul 31, 2020)

Sorry about your Blueberry it is hard to lose a friend feel free if you want to share a photo or two of him. What a lovely name for a Jersey Wooly, was he black and blue?


----------



## Best Friends r Rabbits (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you, he was black with some white underneath. He was older when I got him, and he already knew his name. My 7 year old had made up a song about him and would sing it to him all the time. I have did nothing but cry, I just want to lay and cry. But, I have a Son who is hurting also. they were watching cartoons together the other night, and my son said today that Blueberry will miss tonights cartoons. Thank you being so kind and replying to me.


----------



## Nuage (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## FuzzyBunny ph (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh my, so sorry for your loss  

When you're ready to care for a bunny again, please do consider adopting from a shelter<3


----------



## john.thorpe1952 (Aug 1, 2020)

So sorry for your loss and greetings from england.Don't feel ashamed or odd for your feelings,pity those who have never known what it is like to give your heart to an animal and get one back .I have had several rabbits,some of whom are no longer with me,and i have broken my heart with each death,constantly blaming myself for not doing more or knowing more.The last one to pass on was Tyrion,who was literally like a son to me.he was so trusting and smart,and when i had to take the awful decision to have him put to sleep because there was nothing that could be done to save him,I broke down in the vets surgery.I begged his forgiveness as he lay on the table and stroked his head as he passed.Even talking about it now brings tears,and i hope that somehow i can be reunited with him in future.I only hope he really understood how much I loved him.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 1, 2020)

So sorry for your loss, it is never easy and you can feel the hole in your and your life. We're up to 49 rescues over the past 2 decades and lost a few ourselves-still remember each one and commemorate the day here each year for as long as I can. Rest in peace little man and binky free!


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 1, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, it’s never easy losing a friend and a part of your family. Take your time to grief


----------



## Best Friends r Rabbits (Aug 1, 2020)

john.thorpe1952 said:


> So sorry for your loss and greetings from england.Don't feel ashamed or odd for your feelings,pity those who have never known what it is like to give your heart to an animal and get one back .I have had several rabbits,some of whom are no longer with me,and i have broken my heart with each death,constantly blaming myself for not doing more or knowing more.The last one to pass on was Tyrion,who was literally like a son to me.he was so trusting and smart,and when i had to take the awful decision to have him put to sleep because there was nothing that could be done to save him,I broke down in the vets surgery.I begged his forgiveness as he lay on the table and stroked his head as he passed.Even talking about it now brings tears,and i hope that somehow i can be reunited with him in future.I only hope he really understood how much I loved him.


Thank you so much. I am thinking more clearer today. I know for certain our fur family members know they are loved, They show it in their eyes, their touch and in their trust. Blueberry loved me, and your Tyrion loved you. We were blessed to have them. Your words have brought me comfort. It helps having someone to talk to that has shared the love and gift of a bunny. Hope to talk to you again. Blessings from Indiana.


----------



## Best Friends r Rabbits (Aug 1, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Sorry for your loss, it’s never easy losing a friend and a part of your family. Take your time to grief


Thank you so much for your kind words, We are grieving as a family, so is our Toy Poodle, he use to lay with him in his dog bed at times.


----------



## Best Friends r Rabbits (Aug 1, 2020)

Nancy McClelland said:


> So sorry for your loss, it is never easy and you can feel the hole in your and your life. We're up to 49 rescues over the past 2 decades and lost a few ourselves-still remember each one and commemorate the day here each year for as long as I can. Rest in peace little man and binky free!


Your doing an amazing thing by rescuing and caring for all those fur babies. That is a good description "a hole", No one to in the spot every morning waiting for me to clock into work and get on my lap for morning loving's. I still have a view of the wild rabbit family playing in the yard by my office window, but right now that even is not a joy. You have a blessed day. Thank you for thinking of me to send a message to.


----------



## Best Friends r Rabbits (Aug 1, 2020)

FuzzyBunny ph said:


> Oh my, so sorry for your loss
> 
> When you're ready to care for a bunny again, please do consider adopting from a shelter<3


I will remember that. I don't know if another is in my future. But time will tell. Have a blessed day.


----------



## Best Friends r Rabbits (Aug 1, 2020)

HJ :) said:


> I'm sorry for your loss


Thank you so much. Have a blessed day.


----------



## BunBun71 (Aug 1, 2020)

I am sorry for your loss. I will be praying for you.


----------



## Best Friends r Rabbits (Aug 1, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> I am sorry for your loss. I will be praying for you.


Thank you. I appreciate the prayers. Have a blessed day.


----------



## john.thorpe1952 (Aug 2, 2020)

Best Friends r Rabbits said:


> Thank you so much. I am thinking more clearer today. I know for certain our fur family members know they are loved, They show it in their eyes, their touch and in their trust. Blueberry loved me, and your Tyrion loved you. We were blessed to have them. Your words have brought me comfort. It helps having someone to talk to that has shared the love and gift of a bunny. Hope to talk to you again. Blessings from Indiana.


 Glad that my words made some difference-it's always difficult to know what to say without sounding patronising,but we know that,with all our failings,we tried our best for them,and i think they know that.It will be a pleasure to correspond in future.


----------



## BunBun71 (Aug 3, 2020)

Best Friends r Rabbits said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the prayers. Have a blessed day.


Thank you. You have a blessed day as well. ❤


----------



## Momtalk1999 (May 15, 2021)

Best Friends r Rabbits said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words, We are grieving as a family, so is our Toy Poodle, he use to lay with him in his dog bed at times.


I’m so sorry to hear about your bunny. My dog too was best friends with our bunny. He tried to get him to move to play with him but of course it didn’t work. Absolutely heartbreaking!


----------



## Momtalk1999 (May 15, 2021)

Best Friends r Rabbits said:


> I am new to this group, as of right now. A friend told me about it this morning. She said I may find understanding and comfort here. Today my Jersey Wooly , Blueberry, passed away. I found him this morning. He was older, not sure how old. He seemed fine. Still had been eating. But his hop had slowed down some over the months. He spent his days with me while I worked from home, sometimes sitting on my lap, and even while we watched tv together at night. Now it is so lonely without my little friend. The truest friends I have ever had, has always been my pets, my family. I wish I had been with him when he passed. Some say we want see them again, but I sure hope I do.


My heart breaks for you. My bunny died on 4/20 and our family is grieving also. My Bunny would love to be held and I could do anything with him in my arms.. my dog too has lost his best friend. I’m praying for your comfort..Marianne


----------



## ThumperParadise (May 15, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss ( Im sure he passed knowing his owner was the best owner he could ever have ❤


----------



## Sissel (May 16, 2021)

My heart certainly breaks for you Best Friends Rabbits and Momtalk 1999 - and really all of you in this wonderful forum of rabbit lovers - who has to walk yourself through this valley of grief it is loosing a pet that´s so very dear to us.

We can´t do the work for each other but we can sure walk right next to each other with an understanding that only sincere petlovers can have. For me it´s such a help also to read posts about other absolutely georgious rabbits as well as to share my own thoughts and ideas to what a wonderful, happy and secure rabbit life could look like. 

I´m in a grieving process myself rigth now. But I´m so grateful for this forum where people dare to show "the real you". Because only in this way can we encourage -and help each other with "our real needs" - and for the rigtht reasons!

❤ to you - and all your


----------



## nicolekline97 (May 16, 2021)

I hope it gets easier for you. It really is so hard to lose a pet. My cats both lived a long life and died about a year from each other. It was really tough. It has been a good 4 years or so. I see photos and it just pulls ar my heart. I miss them. We were not going to have pets again. I grew attached to a boy bunny who lived under our shed for almost 2 years. He would let me get rather close and give him food. I know he passed last year I got a house bunny. Maybe you could visit a bunny rescue or adopt soon. Where do you live? If you live near Iowa we have a great bunny rescue and lots of bunnies in need of adoption. Take care and big hugs.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 16, 2021)

I am so sad,

Hope you are having a blessed day,
Big hugs.


----------



## Janellek (May 17, 2021)

I know how it feels... losing your best bunny fwend I am so sorry for your loss and praying


----------



## BunBun71 (May 19, 2021)

How are you doing @Best Friends r Rabbits


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (May 20, 2021)

Reading this definitely made me cry. I am so sorry for your loss. Very sorry. And despite what anyone in the world believes, you will see him again.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 20, 2021)

I am so sad for you.


----------



## Sissel (May 20, 2021)

Thank you for such a loving and caring community of Rabbit Lovers. I want you to know, that this means the world for me (and this is not just plain words.... That´s the very reason Iimmidately became a life time RO Supporter ).

I´m grieving the loss of my dear little 11 year old bonny Amalie a couple of monts ago. 



I´m "pregnant" with a new little Bianca in the beginning of august (already confirmed from a wonderful rabbit breeder). Because I always need time to let my dearest bonnies find their place in my heart until I with a sincere heart can say: "Welcome little one. I´m really looking forward getting to know you just as YOU are!"

´Can´t wait to share her with you ❤


----------



## Sissel (May 20, 2021)

CamelNewt528962 said:


> eading this definitely made me cry. I am so sorry for your loss. Very sorry. And despite what anyone in the world believes, you will see him again.


 
And thank you so very much also for your prayers. And all your caring and encouraging words to me. What a lucky 49-year woman I am to have both wonderful little rabbits and you all in my life❤

May our Lord bless all you wonderful rabbit lovers and come to you with HIS peace in whatever situation you´re facing right now!


----------



## Sissel (May 20, 2021)

I wonder if I came about to break into your thread @Best Friends r Rabbits ? , you know, by suddenly shifting the topic over to a talk about my own grief? If so, please accept my sincere apologies. I´m truly sorry and wish you a blessed day and all the best!!


----------

